# 10MFAN DADDY-O alto saxophone mouthpiece---The OFFICIAL Post



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I was told by someone here that is was a little confusing having my Showboat alto post up with the Daddy-O piece intertwined throughout, so this was the right time to separate them. This way you can see what the Daddy-O is all about on its own, in a more clear setting. Sorry about any confusion.

Heres an ad I am running on Facebook and it shows off the DADDY-O'S versatility, beautifully.

*The alto sax mouthpiece that is causing quite a stir in the saxophone world.

THE 10MFAN DADDY-O ALTO SAXOPHONE MPC

Why are players dumping their treasured vintage Meyers, Selmers, Brilharts, Links, and more????

My ORIGINAL designs offer players NEW options.

Here is 1 player (DAVE POLLACK), in 5 different settings showing what this piece can do.
*

1. Straight ahead solo sax--It can happen to you





2. Contemporary side---Red Baron





3. Playing over a Big Band live 





4. Groove arrangement--Mr. Rodgers-Hey, why not?!





5. Modern jazz vibe-Just Another Day





*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

STEVE NEFF'S GREAT DADDY-O MOUTHPIECE REVIEW:

http://www.neffmusic.com/blog/2018/08/10mfan-daddy-o-alto-saxophone-mouthpiece-review/


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's the correct link to my Daddy-O review. http://www.neffmusic.com/blog/2018/08/10mfan-daddy-o-alto-saxophone-mouthpiece-review/


----------



## Chazpants (Feb 7, 2009)

There is definitely a Daddy-O in my future! I play a '38 Buescher Aristocrat currently with a Meyer 5* (sometimes a Morgan 6L) I'd like to go to a 6* on the Daddy-O. I play big band, some concert work, but mostly pit playing. Congrats on your success, Mark, and thank you for introducing something fresh into the mouthpiece world. Thanks also to Neff for his comprehensive reviews - I was torn between the Showboat and the Daddy-O, but Steve helped settle it. 

Anyway, thanks for all you do.

Cheers,
Jeanna


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate that. In a world where everyone seems to just be making copies of the same group of old vintage mouthpieces, my passion has always been to reach higher to make better playing modern designs. The status quo isn’t good enough here!
Steve’s reviews are fantastic and I’m glad they helped with your choice. 
We can make you whatever tip size you want. 
When you are ready, just get in touch with me. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## LiAm84 (Sep 25, 2006)

Are there any plans for any other 10mfan alto pieces? Perhaps a 'Dry Martini' Paul Desmond style piece?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Liam, hope you’re doing fantastic! I can get a Desmond vibe out of this piece. It’s all about the reeds. 
Not sure if I’m going to make a model like that. Time will tell.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

18 altos sold this weekend. GREAT WEEKEND SO FAR. 
Thank you guys, and glad everyone is enjoying the alto mouthpieces so much!!!

Kept the orders coming.

www.10mfan.com


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*ROBERT ANCHIPOLOVSKY ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O ALTO MPC LIVE

"HOW ABOUT YOU"

7 TIP, SELMER ALTO, MARCA REED*






*
Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*SOTW'S OWN JAMIE O'DONNELL ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 5 ALTO MPC
**

LIVE AT A GIG THE OTHER DAY







ENJOY!!!!*

*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A great review about the DADDY-O mouthpiece from SOTW's JAMIEJAZZ today. His video is in the post above this one.


"Just want to mention how much fun I've been having on one of 10mfan's Daddy-O mouthpieces that he was kind enough to send me. It's a very flexible mouthpiece that gets out of the way and lets me play.

Apart from the odd daliance, I've been playing the same Meyer NY (bought from Mark) for about a decade and the Daddy-O definitely gives it a run for it's money. It's warm, expressive and very responsive to airstream and voicing making it really fun to play (I love trying to get Phil Woods low growl on Ballads!). I've been playing a few gigs on it, teaching and practising Klose etc with no problems. I know there are differences in sidewalls/baffle etc but the transition from my Meyer has been very quick. I've also really enjoyed how quickly notes speak on this mouthpiece, making it easy to play fast. 

The Daddy-O is an excellent mouthpiece that I would highly recommend trying out. Mark knew how much I am influenced by Lou Donaldson, Phil Woods, Charles McPherson, Cannonball etc, and this is an excellent fit for me.

Daddy-O is in a 5 facing with Vandoren #3 v16 reeds on my mkvi."


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*ROBERT ANCHIPOLOVSKY LIVE ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 7 ALTO MPC
*
*
"HOW ABOUT YOU"*






*ENJOY!!!!*

*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just talked to the shop and it to Eric Falcon, and because the altos are moving at such an incredible pace, the shop is making a few extras for me and Eric will be working on about these extras this week along with the orders, this weekend.

This way I can offer some of these here without a wait. Eric will be doing these in size 6 since this size is so popular, and if you want one of these I will have them within about one week. Just let me know by emailing me at: [email protected]

I will have these in a 6 tip .078, all painted.

*** For those of you who ordered Daddy-O's a couple of weeks ago, Eric is working on those this week and I will be able to ship your orders next week. ***

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*SOTW'S OWN MARCO KEGEL, (bakkiemetkoekie), ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 6 ALTO SAX MPC
**

"ALL THE THINGS YOU ARE"*

*SET-UP: DADDY-O 6, KING SILVERSONIC ALTO SAX, GREEN JAVA 2 1/2 REED*






*ENJOY!!!!*

*

Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## Bob M (Feb 3, 2003)

Mark - My Daddy-O 6 arrived on Thursday and I used it on a gig last night (with a Rigotti Gold 2.5 and Francois Louis lig). The mouthpiece piece is exactly what I had hoped it would be. It has just the right resistance, just the right amount of edge for my tastes (which run from Lee Konitz to Phil Woods to Cannonball to Charles McPherson...) and has fast and precise articulation. It is a great match for my '42 Buescher Big B alto.

BTW, I really like the Konitz vibe Marco Kegel gets out of his Daddy-O....have to try some Javas!


----------



## Chazpants (Feb 7, 2009)

Bob, I'm also getting a Daddy-O 6. I'll be playing it with a '38 Buescher Aristocrat, so I was really glad to read how much you liked it with your Big B. In 2012 I bought a Morgan 6L from you which I still use - that and a Meyer 5* (not vintage). What is the music you play on your gigs?


----------



## bakkiemetkoekie (Jan 28, 2009)

Bob M said:


> BTW, I really like the Konitz vibe Marco Kegel gets out of his Daddy-O....have to try some Javas!


Thank you!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Bob M said:


> Mark - My Daddy-O 6 arrived on Thursday and I used it on a gig last night (with a Rigotti Gold 2.5 and Francois Louis lig). The mouthpiece piece is exactly what I had hoped it would be. It has just the right resistance, just the right amount of edge for my tastes (which run from Lee Konitz to Phil Woods to Cannonball to Charles McPherson...) and has fast and precise articulation. It is a great match for my '42 Buescher Big B alto.
> 
> BTW, I really like the Konitz vibe Marco Kegel gets out of his Daddy-O....have to try some Javas!


Bob, 
I am so happy to hear this! 
I had a feeling it was going to be what you had wanted. It can do it all and is just so versatile. Glad its a great match for your horn. 
A lot of guys are loving the Java greens with this piece. Definitely give them a shot.
You made my day!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*SOTW'S JAMIE O'DONNELL (JAMIEJAZZ) ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 5 ALTO MPC
*

*PLAYING OVER A BLUES AT A RECENT GIG*






*ENJOY!!!!*

*
Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Chazpants said:


> Bob, I'm also getting a Daddy-O 6. I'll be playing it with a '38 Buescher Aristocrat, so I was really glad to read how much you liked it with your Big B. In 2012 I bought a Morgan 6L from you which I still use - that and a Meyer 5* (not vintage). What is the music you play on your gigs?


Hi,
Your Daddy-O will be ready later this week. Looking forward to you getting it, and your new Merlot too!!!!!
All the best, Mark


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

Daddy-O 6 arrived today. First impression after play-testing? This new mouthpiece is exactly what I've been wanting & hoping for: an easy blow with tons of volume & a rich, robust tone that feels simultaneously dark & bright.

Daddy-O compares well to my Lamberson Fmaj7 alto piece, & may even be better suited to my needs. I don't actually play tenor sax, but have always craved a tenor-like sound; with my dark Keilwerth alto sax & a bass clarinet reed, this Daddy-O completes the trifecta.

I think the Fmaj7 is gonna be my backup piece now. Wow. Never thought I'd hear myself say that.

IMHO, Mark & Eric have nailed the holy grail tone on alto. I can hardly wait to see what they've got in the works for soprano!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you very much! I am really thrilled that you are loving this alto mouthpiece so much, and I promise I will make my soprano mouthpieces just as good. Have fun with the mouthpiece and stay in touch. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Just received this from a great player, John Zangrando, in Hawaii: 

“Mark, 
This 6 Daddy-O is absolutely killin. I love the way it encourages me to play with an open throat so the sound is really full. I’m sure you have and will continue to sell a ton of these. I had a great Meyer bros small chamber years ago as well as a med and large chamber. This is better and more fun to play than ALL of them. 
Thanks again. 
John Z.”


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Today from Rob Portnoy on FB:

"Hello saxophonists, I've never given product reviews, but felt compelled to give my two cents about my new 10MFan Daddy-O alto mouthpiece from Mark Sepinuck. Everyone who's not a sax player please excuse and turn the page! First impression was it’s beautiful craftsmanship, comfortable shape, great pitch, ease of playing and once I settled in on Vandoren 2 1/2 Java Reds, it’s great sound. I was able to play it last night on a Big Band gig but was skeptical that with it's moderate baffle it wouldn’t have enough power to play lead, but it felt and played great! I had played a Berg 85/1 SMS on a MKVI for the first 25 years of my career, but after having 3 major abdominal surgeries I felt too much resistance and switched to a Yamaha Z, sacrificing all the positives of the Selmer for an easier blow. That's when I became mouthpiece crazy and started trying, and in most cases purchasing literally every alto piece (vintage or not) that was available. I won’t mention any manufactures as I don’t want to insult anyone and I’m sure those pieces were probably great for some. My issue was almost always the same... it felt like I was playing several difference pieces... bright top, stuffy bottom, tuning and reed issues to name a few of the problems! The Daddy-O is giving me less anxiety and a renewed love of the alto. I encourage those looking for a great, flexible piece to check them out. I’m confident Mark Sepinuk's design will create industry changes and 50 years from now sax players will be searching for a Vintage 10MFan mouthpiece! Thanks to Mark and Eric Falcon (for his great finishing work) for coming up with great mouthpieces!"


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

From SOTW member Chazpants:

“Hi Mark,

The Daddy-O piece:
I started with my usual reed, RJS filed 2H, and when I played a G, it just pounced outta the horn!! Wow. The tone was bright and clear. I just played random things, standards, Lennie Niehaus Jazz studies, a Take Five transcription, just getting the feel of the piece. I changed reeds to a Vandoren Red Java - the tone was still clear and it mellowed the sound just a bit - like smoothing out the rough edges. I also tried a Vandoren V16, which gave me a darker, buzzy sound. My favorite is the Red Java.

I also compared my Meyer G series 5* (about 10 yrs old), an older Meyer 6, and a Morgan 6L. All were fine (as you might expect). The Meyers played very sweet, but the sound was…dampened, I guess is the best way I can describe it. I sometimes have issues with my sound, like I feel I can’t be heard - the sound didn’t always cut through. But I went back to the Daddy-O and there really is a difference - like a blanket was taken off the sound. The best thing, is that after warming up to the piece, I can make it soft and sub-tone-y, buzzy, sweet (especially with a Buescher!), loud (much more projection than the Meyers) and the beauty of it is the clarity of the tone! I played until my lip got sore…then played a little more. It was great fun.
I think it’s one and done! Loving’ the Daddy-O! Alto was my primary horn until I got into pit work.
Well, I suppose that’s enough “bending your ear” for one night  I really think you have something special with your pieces. I’m really loving the response I’ve had on my 10mfan pieces. Also, what was attractive about them was that they were original concepts, not just copies of older pieces, and your enthusiasm for them really comes through. 

Thank you for everything, Mark, I’ll be in touch.

Best regards,

Jeanna”


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*ROBERT ANCHIPOLOVSKY ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 7 MPC*

*
"CHEROKEE"---SOLO SAX*

*This makes me want to take up another instrument! LOL
A WORLD-CLASS PLAYER AND FRIEND....ENJOY.*






*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

Still loving my new Daddy-O 6. I have _never_ had this much fun playing alto sax! Ideas just seem to flow, like there's nothing getting between me & the music.

Got a question for you, Mark, or for anybody who has a Daddy-O & wants to chime in: I've been using tenor sax reeds or bass clarinet reeds on alto mouthpieces since forever, & this setup has worked OK with standard alto ligatures until now. On the Daddy-O, for some reason, my alto ligs tend to gradually shimmy slightly toward the mouthpiece tip, which of course loosens their grip on the tenor sax reed or bass clarinet reed.

Suggestions? Recommendations? (Switching back to alto reeds is not gonna happen.)

Thanks in advance. I always learn a lot at SOTW.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Never tried tenor or bass clarinet reeds on my alto pieces.
Maybe try some smaller tenor ligs. with the tenor or bc reeds.


----------



## bakkiemetkoekie (Jan 28, 2009)

My ligs slipped away also so I put some maskingtape on top of the mouthpiece.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*ROBERT ANCHIPOLOVSKY ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 7


"IT COULD HAPPEN TO YOU"*






*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

Got the chance to play a bit the Daddy-O of my good friend Loic yesterday, I don't play much alto these days but the mouthpiece is very interesting to play. Pretty hard to describe for me, but after playing it and hearing it I would describe the sound like a warm, beautiful core surrounded by a luminous ring around it, like there is an additional dimension to the sound.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

That’s very nice. Thank you very much. 
Players are going crazy for the alto pieces.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I should have called it the "Saturn" model!!!


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

Ah ah, that would have been nice too ! 

And then the Jupiter for the Showboat in order to get a huge sound ! 

Anyway a clarinetist of the band keeps asking if you'll make clarinet mouthpiece, as Loic sound got so beautiful since he switched.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I’m so glad that Loic is sounding better on my mouthpiece. Making music more fun is what it’s all about!!!
I have no plans of ever making a clarinet mouthpiece but who knows? ...

First I will be doing soprano and bari sax and then we will see from there. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Just heard from the great tenorman Arnie Krakowsky, who told me the Daddy-O is the finest alto mouthpiece he has played.
He said he rarely plays alto because he can never find something he loves, and he said the Daddy-O just knocks him out. I am hoping to have an audio clip of him on it to post in the next couple weeks.

Keep the orders coming, as I just ordered 40 more. The 2 alto mouthpieces I put out are enjoying immense success.

*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Beautiful note Arnie Krakowksy shared on my Facebook page:

"I'm writing this review of my new Daddy-O 10M Fan alto mouthpiece..I'm basically a tenor player and have made my living for the past 45 years as such.I've always stayed away from alto for various reasons.....So I decided to try the Daddy-O to see what would happen with a great piece..This Daddy-O has given me a new lease on Alto!! Great big bold sound with plenty of punch and power,,,,,,It's extremely even up and down the horn with a complex sound.I thought it would be bright but the warmth came through I tried 5 or 6 brands of reeds and they all played great...some dark and others were bright.I'm enjoying playing the alto as never before!!! Congrats to Mark Sepinuck for making the Daddy-O and all his other models!!!"

Keep the orders coming. The alto pieces are killing it and players are THRILLED!
You can order directly at:

www.10mfan.com


----------



## Dave Pollack (Sep 3, 2013)

You might see a couple more a capella recordings from me on this piece in the near future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, baby!!!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*JEFF SNOW ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 6 ALTO MOUTHPIECE*






*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

* ROBERT ANCHIPOLOVSKY ON HIS 10MFAN DADDY-O 7 ALTO MOUTHPIECE
*

*THE SWEET AND GENTLE SIDE OF THE DADDY-O! 
"SMOKE GETS IN YOUR EYES"

3.5 MARCA reeds unfiled. *






*Come and see what a REAL difference in ORIGINAL mouthpiece designs is all about!

Welcome to 10mfan saxophone mouthpieces

www.10mfan.com*


----------



## StrongD (May 7, 2005)

Finally got to try one of these today. REALLY fun alto piece!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!

Thank you for posting.


----------



## justluvjazz (Aug 17, 2011)

sopsax said:


> Still loving my new Daddy-O 6. I have _never_ had this much fun playing alto sax! Ideas just seem to flow, like there's nothing getting between me & the music.
> 
> Got a question for you, Mark, or for anybody who has a Daddy-O & wants to chime in: I've been using tenor sax reeds or bass clarinet reeds on alto mouthpieces since forever, & this setup has worked OK with standard alto ligatures until now. On the Daddy-O, for some reason, my alto ligs tend to gradually shimmy slightly toward the mouthpiece tip, which of course loosens their grip on the tenor sax reed or bass clarinet reed.
> 
> ...


I see this is an old thread but thought I would put in a plug. I have had similar issues with my 10M Fan and GS MPCs. The BSS Superlative ligatures and Rovner Versa ligatures fit perfectly, secure the reed and sound great.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

Got myself a 10Mfan Daddy-O 6 Gen II -- exterior taper slightly less conical & more cylindrical than the Gen I -- which is copasetic with an Echo Brass 3-band alto sax ligature & tenor reeds. Still dig the Daddy-O a lot & use it on gigs... in rotation with a cracked & banded '60s Berg I've had since 1978.

My Echo Brass lig is the Brilhart clone with plastic reedplate. It's made of hefty brass, constructed so the screw mountings permit semi-independent adjustment to accommodate a range of mouthpiece shapes. It stays on securely, allowing me to adjust the mouthpiece while playing without worrying about reed slippage.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey bro! Hope you’re well. 
We adjusted the taper of the alto mouthpieces with the second generation pieces. There were plenty of ligatures that worked great with the generation one pieces, but WAY more after we made the adjustments for the generation two pieces.
Always adjusting where needed to make things better and better!!!


----------

